# Little More Info On The Turkey Calling Class



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Deputy and I thought it would be fun to have a M&G combined with talkin a little Turkey !

So here's a little more info on what what Steve and I came up with......

We'll go over the bacics of slates, box and mouth calls and using different Turkey locator calls. 
Advanced calling will also be offered for the more experienced Hunters.
When and when not to call.
Identiying sign, different tricks on locating and roosting birds on public and private land , deke set -up, etc.........
Tricks and tactics for basic hunting and systems that work on the old Long Beard that always seem to hang up.
Also Turkey behavior during different parts of the season.

This will be a very informative get together. 
BRING the kids !! 
The youngsters are very encouraged to attend !! 
This will be a layed back, fun day. Just a bunch of guys getting together sharing stories and improving their Turkey Hunting and calling techniques.

The price is definaly right !  

As deputy said, any donations will go to the site. 

We'll get a list of the people that would like to come and find a place to have it central to everybody.

I live in Carson City, right smack dab in the middle of the state, so your all welcome here if it's convenient for everybody.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I would be interested in beginner and intermediate classes. I've been hunting turkeys for a few years but I still find using mouth calls a bit of a challenge.
A Saturday or Sunday would work best for me and anytime between now and before spring turkey season. Let also try to arrange it so that everyone try to bring a dish to pass. Sounds like fun.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

BTW, thanks for getting together and putting this together. Let me know if you need any help with this M&G.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## miturkey (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes i would be interested just let me know when and if you need any help


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Been at this game awhile but always open to more tips and techniques.

I think we might need someone's heated poll-barn. Not sure many establishments would enjoy being run over by a bunch of turkeys ! :lol:


----------



## Live2Hunt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I'd like to attend. Weekends are best for me as well.


----------



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

I'm interested too.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

bucknduck, good idea. I could deep fry a couple of Turkeys
to munch on if anybody got hungry.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> bucknduck, good idea. I could deep fry a couple of Turkeys
> to munch on if anybody got hungry.


I'm excited now !


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Are girls invited?:16suspect


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL.....ummmmmmm lets see .......... 
First woman to get a World Bow Slam With A bow. 
I guess you can come. 
I'm sure you can teach all of us a thing or two !!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

When and where will this be held? I would like to attend as well.


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

When and where I will be there.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Tom-

I'll try like heck to make it!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

We'll try to have a date and time set up in the next week.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

I am glad I am welcome to come. I didn't want to wear a man costume. I would have though. It's really hard to pull that one off but I would have tried. I need help learning to use a mouth call. I am not consistent with it. I can really use the help.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It took me a year before I would even call in public with a mouth call.

The best thing I found that helped me was I bought videos with different calling champs on it using'em. 
I watched how they held their mouth and would try to imitate their sound. Took a little time, but it worked.

Lookin forward to meetin ya. 
Practice, practice, practice.......


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

1 more thing on the mouth calls, no 2 are equal.

Some are much harder to use than others. 
I suggest picking up an A-Way Black Magic diaphram. Great raspy sound, and easy to blow. I can hook ya up if you need one.

Some diaphrams are good for the Kee Kee Run, some are good for cuts and clucks, some for yelps. Most will be good for a combination, But, It's rare when you can find one that'll do it all. 

It also helps ALOT to try and say a certain word or mimic the word when trying to make a certain sound.
I'll try to mimic and play along with a song while driving or whatever to figure out different mouth positions, different tongue pressures and so forth. 

I'm right in the middle of painting my old beater sled and have paint all over me......
I'll post my notes on what words I try to mimic on the diaphram call later tonight.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

im interested in attending as well. if it wasnt for all my projects in the barn i would have it here. let us know when and where.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Tom-

Do I need to bring calls with me, or will there be some available?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

By all means, bring your calls ! There will be calls there too.
I'll have all mine as well as some custom calls you guys can check out and try your hand at.

Seeing as this has turned into quite an event, I'm working on a little suprise. I'll post more later in the week.

:coolgleam


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"Seeing as this has turned into quite an event, I'm working on a little suprise."

Tom, tell me you didn't borrow the thong from ESOX!!!! :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> By all means, bring your calls ! There will be calls there too.
> I'll have all mine as well as some custom calls you guys can check out and try your hand at.
> 
> I've never used a mouth call before. Is there some advice someone can give
> ...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

[/QUOTE] I've never used a mouth call before. Is there some advice someone can give 
that would help me and perhaps others coming that would give us a rough idea as to how to get started doing this? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
Dennis [/QUOTE] 

LOL...that is funny, because I have never used a box call and I wanted help learning to use one properly.. looks like this is going to be an all day'r..:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

On mouth calls, no 2 are equal.

Some are much harder to use than others. 
I suggest picking up an A-Way Black Magic diaphram. Great raspy sound, and easy to blow. 
Some diaphrams are good for the Kee Kee Run, some are good for cuts and clucks, some for yelps. Most will be good for a combination, But, It's rare when you can find one that'll do it all. 

It also helps ALOT to try and say a certain word or mimic the word when trying to make a certain sound.
I'll try to mimic and play along with a song while driving or whatever to figure out different mouth positions, different tongue pressures and so forth. 

For cutting or clucking I'll try and say 'pik', - for yelps, 
' ***' or " chouk "
Apply some chapstik to your lips first, it helps to make a better seal, resulting in a crisper call.

I stongly suggest to buy a video that has Calling Champions calling on it. Watch how they hold their mouths and try to mimic what they are doing. This is how I finally figured it out. It works. The same applys to all calling, mouth, box or slates......... Find a video that has real hens for a reference. REMEMBER, without a reference to practice to when first starting out, bad habits are easy to start and a bitch to break. If you sound like a seal, your doing it wrong.

Boxes and slates are a musical instrument and very versatile. These are my favorites. I can't really explain how to use them without actually showing you the many different sounds and pitches along with the different ways to hold the call to get the sound your after. Again, without being there in person, the next best thing is a good training video. Not a video with a zillion hunts, but one that states on the box that it's geared toward teaching.

If I only could carry one call, it'd be a box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thunderhead, thanks for the information.
Dennis


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Buddwiser said:


> I've never used a mouth call before. Is there some advice someone can give
> that would help me


Only additional advice to what TH already said...Don't share your call with your hunting partner/vice versa! 


Seriously now
I hope to be able to make it! I will be watching for the dates. I would like to help with any set up/preparation if I can....


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll be there on March 27th. Let me know where.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

A Reminder fellas !!!!!! I posted this earlier as soon as I found out. Sorry for the screw up.


NEW DATE : Sunday , APRIL 3rd. 

Rickflint Pm'd to the fact that March 27th is Easter ! 


I get away with alot here, but the wife would have me for lunch if I was out callin Turkeys with the boys on Easter Sunday. 

I have to meet with a guy today and should have a meeting place posted very soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

It's on the Calendar. Thanks for the correction and reminder.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm glad to see that this event is coming along and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and learn more about the "art" of calling in turkeys. I have the date posted on my calendar and will need to know the location when that information is made available.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just letting you know that there's another sticky on the date and time guys with the details of the days events.
Food , door prizes, a free Guided Turkey Hunt and a New Bow will be givin away too.
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I got a confirmation from Gene Alexander this morning.
He will be attending. Gene is the current Michigan State Turkey Calling Champion and has many, many years of Turkey hunting under his belt. Helluva nice guy too. 
Gene loves to pass on what he's learned about Turkeys and Turkey Calling and can swap stories with the best of'em. 

This is going to be a fun and very informative get togther people.
There will be alot of different aspects and techniques of Calling and Hunting Michigan Turkeys by people that are tops in their game.

I'm really looking forward to this one ! :coolgleam


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The STL was accidently sold earlier this week. Sorry guys, it was an employee that didn't realize it was earmarked for the shindig and Dan can't get a replacement before the class.

So, what he's doing now is a Diamond Triumph by Bowtech, complete with rest, sights, quiver, and 1/2 doz. GoldTip arrows. Turn key and ready to hunt.
Retail value 599.99

OR

You may apply the the 599.99 toward the purchase of any bow in stock.

Each guy will get a raffle ticket when you get there.
Dan will also offer more tickets at 5.00 apiece.

I have 2- 20 lb. Turkeys ready to hit the deep fryer, coffee and tea. Also supplied are dinner rolls and stuff to make sandwiches. If anybody wants to bring tater salad or anything along those lines, it'd be apreciated. 

See ya Sunday !


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Dan just informed me that the person that wins the bow may keep the bow, apply the 600 towards a more expensive in stock bow or chose 600.00 worth of merchandise instead.
Example, bow, tree stand, arrow combination total = 600.00


----------

